# What are Honda guys saying about Nissan?



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Post any cool, amusing threads you find 

http://www.hondaswap.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=20944&hl=nissan


----------



## max200 (Aug 14, 2003)

lol "In choosing a car with a gasoline motor, which one would you choose?"

what? only limited to gasoline engines??? i wanted to race my TDI with my DURAMAX DIESEL!!!


funny how a whole bunch of those guys are sick of their b's and d's and are lovin the sr and the rb


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

I forgot the site but there was a hot forum discussion about the drifting trend and Nissan and everyone kept criticizing Nissan drifters until someone pointed out that Nissan drifters have rear wheel or all wheel drive (Silvia and Skyline) and are much better drifters and race cars for that matter...and better looking in my opinion...and not as overrated as their V-TEC engines...


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree with the poll, though... Civic and 240 neck in neck for a 13 second build... but for 12, I'd go RWD...


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I'd've went with the 300zx myself. Or some of the "other"
choices.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> *I'd've went with the 300zx myself. Or some of the "other"
> choices. *


For 12's??? Heck yeah. Your there in no time. It's called JWT chip, a down pipe and exaust. There is something rediculous like 60+ hp to be had w/ replacing the downpipes on that car!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

LMFAO @ that thread!!! those guys don't know anything about cars.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

they where right on about 12.5 with an Rb in a 240sx. theres a guy in napa runnin that on 205 dunlop street tires, even has the "ricey" gt-r badge . throw a stock b18c5 or 1(w/BPU's) in a CRX and you have a very good chance of runnin 12's too


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

The best car overall is a s13 hatch,SR20DET. Thats runnin 14s.If you want it to look really mean,just get a s15 front end conversion,and those 180sx tail lights... Its not the cheapest way,but it will be one of the best. takes like 4k(engine work) and you'll be in the 11's! (with some good tires..)


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

nacho_nissan said:


> *The best car overall is a s13 hatch,SR20DET. Thats runnin 14s.If you want it to look really mean,just get a s15 front end conversion,and those 180sx tail lights... Its not the cheapest way,but it will be one of the best. takes like 4k(engine work) and you'll be in the 11's! (with some good tires..) *


I like the lines on the coupe better... but the front end conv. is a must... 

WAR POP UP HEADLIGHTS!!!


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

707nismo said:


> *they where right on about 12.5 with an Rb in a 240sx. theres a guy in napa runnin that on 205 dunlop street tires, even has the "ricey" gt-r badge . throw a stock b18c5 or 1(w/BPU's) in a CRX and you have a very good chance of runnin 12's too *


Not to flame but that b18c5 (integra type R motor) is not a cheap motor to get or yet alone find. 

And anyways i would say it would be funnier and in a sense cheaper to just take a plain old ls/rs teg motor take it to a machine shop, get it bored out and sleaved (1.95l) balance the crank, micro polish it, add some forged pistons (that will run you about 3k) put on the b16 head with some nice stage 3 or 4 cams, add a hondata ecu management and you'll have a non-turbo car that screams and will be fairly fast. (or if you want to do it cheap just take the ls motor and boost it)


But i would still rather take an old school ride such as a DATSUN 510 and put in the sr20det motor (espically since its smog excempt)


latter 

joe a.k.a WigGgles a.k.a WAGgANS a.k.a WiGgY 

remember this is just my OPINION


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

...thats a pretty good one, but i think i can top it 

http://www.hondaswap.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=23754

DAMN, almost makes me want a 92 Civic HB GSR


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

wiggy said:


> *Not to flame but that b18c5 (integra type R motor) is not a cheap motor to get or yet alone find.
> 
> And anyways i would say it would be funnier and in a sense cheaper to just take a plain old ls/rs teg motor take it to a machine shop, get it bored out and sleaved (1.95l) balance the crank, micro polish it, add some forged pistons (that will run you about 3k) put on the b16 head with some nice stage 3 or 4 cams, add a hondata ecu management and you'll have a non-turbo car that screams and will be fairly fast. (or if you want to do it cheap just take the ls motor and boost it)
> 
> ...


 yeah thats tru my boy paid about 5g's for engine/install in his ek hatch he ran a 13.2 stock. its definatly not cheap thats for sure. building LS/Vtec motor is another good way to go all motor but unless its built RIGHT it will not last very long.

id take a 510 w/det too though btw anyday mmmmm no smog (tear*)


----------

